# μεγάλα σύνθετα τακτικά αριθμητικά: 5.359.309ος π.χ.



## διαφορετικός

Δεν έχω βρει κανόνες να γραφτούν αυτά τα αριθμιτικά.

Ξέρο ότι 1ος = πρώτος, 10ος = δέκατος, ... 1.000.000*ό*ς (*με* τον τόνο; ) = εκατομμυριοστός, ...

Αλλά πώς γράφονται αριθμιτικά σαν 5.359.309ος, π.χ.;

Μαντεύω:

5.359.309ος = πεντάκις εκατομμυριοστός τριακοσάκις τριακοντάκις εννεάκις χιλιοστός τριακοσιοστός ένατος

Όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος. Κυρίως το τμήμα κόκκινο.


----------



## apmoy70

διαφορετικός said:


> Δεν έχω βρει κανόνες να γραφτούν αυτά τα αριθμιτικά.
> 
> Ξέρο ότι 1ος = πρώτος, 10ος = δέκατος, ... 1.000.000*ό*ς (*με* τον τόνο; ) = εκατομμυριοστός, ...
> 
> Αλλά πώς γράφονται αριθμιτικά σαν 5.359.309ος, π.χ.;
> 
> Μαντεύω:
> 
> 5.359.309ος = πεντάκις εκατομμυριοστός τριακοσάκις τριακοντάκις εννεάκις χιλιοστός τριακοσιοστός ένατος
> 
> Όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος. Κυρίως το τμήμα κόκκινο.


πεντάκις εκατομμυριοστός, τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος, τριακοσιοστός ένατος

10.000= μυριοστός, ή δεκάκις χιλιοστός
100.000 = δεκακισμυριοστός (10*10.000) ή εκατοντάκις χιλιοστός
200.000= εικοσακισμυριοστός (20*10.000)
300.000= τριακοντακισμυριοστός (30*10.000)
...
1.000.000= εκατοντακισμυριοστός


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, apmoy70. Λοιπόν αυτά τα αριθημιτικά συνδέονται ως εξής;

1. μοιράζω τον αριθμό (π.χ. 5.359.309) σε τμήματα με τρία ψήφια (μονάδες (π.χ. 309), χιλιάδες (π.χ. 359), εκατομμυριάδες (π.χ. 005), κτλ.)
2. για καθε τμήμα (π.χ. 359), εκφράζω το πολυτιμότερο ψήφιο (στο παράδειγμα το ψήφιο 3) του με ένα (τακτικό) αριθμιτικό που αντιστοιχεί στην τιμή που παρουσιάζει στο όλο αριθμιτικό (στο παράδειγμα 300.000).
3. εκφράζω τα 1 ή 2 (ή 0) υπόλοιπα ψήφια (στο παράδειγμα τα ψήφια 59) ανεξάρτητα από τη θέση τους στον όλο αριθμό.

Αυτό είναι σοστό;


----------



## apmoy70

διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ, apmoy70. Λοιπόν αυτά τα αριθημιτικά συνδέονται ως εξής;
> 
> 1. μοιράζω τον αριθμό (π.χ. 5.359.309) σε τμήματα με τρία ψήφια (μονάδες (π.χ. 309), χιλιάδες (π.χ. 359), εκατομμυριάδες (π.χ. 005), κτλ.)
> 2. για καθε τμήμα (π.χ. 359), εκφράζω το πολυτιμότερο ψήφιο (στο παράδειγμα το ψήφιο 3) του με ένα (τακτικό) αριθμιτικό που αντιστοιχεί στην τιμή που παρουσιάζει στο όλο αριθμιτικό (στο παράδειγμα 300.000).
> 3. εκφράζω τα 1 ή 2 (ή 0) υπόλοιπα ψήφια (στο παράδειγμα τα ψήφια 59) ανεξάρτητα από τη θέση τους στον όλο αριθμό.
> 
> Αυτό είναι σοστό;


Ακριβώς, και ξεκινάμε να μετράμε από τη μεγαλύτερη τιμή εκατομμυριοστός > εκατοντάκις χιλιοστός > δεκάκις χιλιοστός > χιλιοστός > δέκατος


----------



## sotos

Στην πράξη δεν χρησιμοποιούνται αυτα τα τακτικά αριθμητικά. Συνήθως λέμε "*ο υπ' αριθμόν (ή ο κατά σειράν) * 5.345.456 άνθρωπος".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, apmoy70. Λοιπόν
359.000ος = τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος και
300.059ος = τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος;
Αυτό είναι σοστό;

Ευχαριστώ sotos επίσης.


----------



## apmoy70

διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ, apmoy70. Λοιπόν
> 359.000ος = τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος και
> 300.059ος = τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος;
> Αυτό είναι σ*ω*στό;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ sotos επίσης.


Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα 
Νομίζω θα βάλεις κόμμα στο δεύτερο, δηλ: _τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος_ ≠ _τριακοντακισμυριοστός*,* πεντηκοστός ένατος_. Αλλά κι εγώ θεωρώ πως σε τέτοιες ακραίες περιπτώσεις καλύτερα ν'αποφεύγονται τα τακτικά αριθμητικά και να ακολουθούμε την προτροπή #5 του sotos


----------



## Αγγελος

Ποιος λέει ποτέ "τριακοντακισμυριοστός", ή έστω "τριακοντακισμύριοι"; Το λέγανε στην αρχαιότητα, αλλά σήμερα η λέξη "μύριοι" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο με τη σημασία "πάρα πολλοί".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας.

armoy70, ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη σχετική με την ορθογραφία, αν και _συχνά_ δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το σωστό φωνήεν ή η σωστή σύνθεση φωνηέντων. (Συχνά χρησιμοποιώ το λεξικό, αλλά όχι πάντα.) Μόλις εγκατάστησα ένα σχετικό εργαλείο στο browser.

Φαίνεται ότι συνιστάται να χρησιμοποιήσω τακτικά αριθμητικά μόνο σε απλές περιπτώσεις.



Αγγελος said:


> Ποιος λέει ποτέ "τριακοντακισμυριοστός", ή έστω "τριακοντακισμύριοι";


Πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να εκφράσω το αριθμητικό 359.000ος = τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος;

Μαντεύω: «τριακοσάκις χιλιοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος»; Σωστό;


----------



## apmoy70

διαφορετικός said:


> Γεια σας.
> 
> armoy70, ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη σχετική με την ορθογραφία, αν και _συχνά_ δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το σωστό φωνήεν ή η σωστή σύνθεση φωνηέντων. (Συχνά χρησιμοποιώ το λεξικό, αλλά όχι πάντα.) Μόλις εγκατάστησα ένα σχετικό εργαλείο στο browser.


Με συγχωρείς γιά τη διόρθωση αλλά το "σωστός" με όμικρον χτυπάει πολύ άσκημα στο μάτι.



διαφορετικός said:


> Φαίνεται ότι συνιστάται να χρησιμοποιήσω τακτικά αριθμητικά μόνο σε απλές περιπτώσεις.
> Πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να εκφράσω το αριθμητικό 359.000ος = τριακοντακισμυριοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος;


Δεν μπορείς αλλιώς, ίσως αν πεις τριακοσιοντάκις χιλιοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος αλλά είναι ακόμα πιο μπερδεμένο.
Ο Άγγελος έχει δίκαιο τα μεγάλα και σύνθετα τακτικά αριθμητικά τα αποφεύγουμε, δεν είναι συνηθισμένα στον καθημερινό λόγο (η αλήθεια είναι ούτε και σε επίσημο λόγο τα έχω ακούσει, δεν τα χρησιμοποιούμε)


----------



## διαφορετικός

apmoy70 said:


> Με συγχωρείς ... χτυπάει πολύ άσκημα στο μάτι.


Το καταλαβαίνω. Κανένα πρόβλημα.



apmoy70 said:


> Δεν μπορείς αλλιώς, ίσως αν πεις τριακοσιοντάκις χιλιοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος αλλά είναι ακόμα πιο μπερδεμένο.


Βρήκα τέτοια αριθμητικά εδώ: http://www.foundalis.com/lan/grknum.htm , τουλάχιστο «διακοσάκις χιλιοστός» για 200.000ός.


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Γεια σας.
> Φαίνεται ότι συνιστάται να χρησιμοποιήσω τακτικά αριθμητικά μόνο σε απλές περιπτώσεις.
> Πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να εκφράσω το αριθμητικό 359.000ος ;
> Μαντεύω: «τριακοσάκις χιλιοστός πεντηκοστός ένατος»; Σωστό;



Μάλλον όχι· αυτό θα σήμαινε για μένα 300.059ος.
Θα έπρεπε να βρούμε τρόπο να πούμε με λέξεις "359άκις χιλιοστός" -- αλλά δε γίνεται.
Θα έλεγα ότι για σύνθετους αριθμούς με πάνω από 100 χιλιάδες ΔΕΝ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ τακτικά αριθμητικά. Και ακόμα και για απλούς μεγάλους αριθμούς, όπως 2.000.000, πάλι δεν υπάρχουν τακτικά αριθμητικά, διότι το "δισεκατομμυριοστός" χρησιμοποιείται για το δισεκατομμύριο (=1.000.000.000). Η συμβουλή του Σώτου, να λέμε π.χ. "το υπ' αριθμόν 359.625 ψηφίο του αριθμού π" (δεν βλέπω σε τι άλλα συμφραζόμενα θα μπορούσαμε να χρειαστούμε τέτοια αριθμητικά!) είναι η πιο φρόνιμη. Γράφοντας μπορούμε φυσικά να γράψουμε "το 359.625ο ψηφίο", αλλά αυτό δεν διαβάζεται φωναχτά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις εξηγήσεις, Αγγελο.


----------

